# I know what my dog is!



## MrTroyHouse (Jun 4, 2011)

I just need to vent a little...We went to the dog beach this afternoon and three different people told us that our Great Dane "must have pit bull in her." No. She doesn't. As much as we (and our dog) like pitties, we do not have one! We have a small great dane. She is 70 pounds and we love her just the way she is. We are used to people asking what she is, we know she is small so people don't believe that she is all dane, but don't try to tell us what OUR DOG IS! Sorry to rant, but it was really irritating. Thanks for listening, like I said, just needed to vent a little.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

I do know how you feel. I had a Mantle Dane who weighed 92 pounds. 
She was 12 1/2 years old when I rescued her, and her age really showed
in her face. Anyway many people thought that she was a Lab. I currently
have another small Mantle Dane, and I am often asked what kind of dog
she is.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Yep I know what you mean too!! Everyone questions Leo's ability to be a full Border Collie "'Cause he has that Aussie blue eye!" 

ARGGG...GRRR!!! STUPID people!!

Same thing happens all the time to my friend who has a merle BC, he "Just cant be a FULL Border Collie! Border Collies are only B/W with brown eyes!"


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I think people like to make a game of guessing the dog breed! But then again when its so darn obvious it infuriates the owner! Like with my two labs ummm come on that's so obvious haha! But many people with the beagle because he is the little version the 11 incher they think he has either cocker spaniel in him or basset hound, ummm nope! And with my other dog I really don't blame people for trying hard toughness 1/2 sharpei/ 1/2 pug he's hard to peg! More chow or sheltie or collie is said for him! I just ignore some and others I actually talk to haha! Just had people on horses when we were walking the dogs I heard her say to the guy she was riding with CHOW and he was really leery of Gordon . "Eh so I figured not going to respond if you want to think Chow no problem ! Don't care~Think whatever you like! Its not like they were talking to me they were talking about the dogs not to us!And so we kept walking!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

It can be frustrating. I had my insurance company try to tell me Annie is a pit. Mind you, she is a lean, lanky Boxer...smushed nose to nubby tail!! I couldn't believe it. and I get asked all the time what kind of dog Zailey is. 
That being said, I've met plenty of people who really don't know what kind of dog theirs is!! I've had one woman insist that her smaller than average golden was a cocker, and one man swear his GSP was a "rare spotted chocolate lab" just to name two. Plenty of people get duped into buying puppies that are not what the seller claims. I see it all the time. 
I hate to admit it, but I would maybe be one to question a 70 lb Dane being purebred if they had any stocky features. That's one TINY Dane, but beautiful nonetheless.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

wags said:


> *I think people like to make a game of guessing the dog breed!* But then again when its so darn obvious it infuriates the owner! Like with my two labs ummm come on that's so obvious haha! But many people with the beagle because he is the little version the 11 incher they think he has either cocker spaniel in him or basset hound, ummm nope! And with my other dog I really don't blame people for trying hard toughness 1/2 sharpei/ 1/2 pug he's hard to peg! More chow or sheltie or collie is said for him! I just ignore some and others I actually talk to haha! Just had people on horses when we were walking the dogs I heard her say to the guy she was riding with CHOW and he was really leery of Gordon . "Eh so I figured not going to respond if you want to think Chow no problem ! Don't care~Think whatever you like! Its not like they were talking to me they were talking about the dogs not to us!And so we kept walking!


DEFINITELY true! But with those people I like telling them that Ill give them $50 if they can tell me all 4 breeds that are in my Brody!:tongue: I still havent gotten a winner!hahaha


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

I went to see some JRT puppies about 7 months ago and decided to take lucky along, when I phoned the woman she said most of the puppies were tri colour, when we got there she brought out 2 tri coloured puppies and 3 solid brown puppies, they were not JRT's, they had completely different bodies and faces, long ears etc.. the mother of the puppies was all brown too with no teeth, the brother from a previous litter was also solid brown, now I know that a JRT has to be at least 51% white so these so called JRTs were not what she claimed them to be, I had to politely tell her that I would have to think about it and she became quite aggressive, demanding to know why I wasn't taking one straight away, my husband then said that the puppies were not the "type" we were looking for, she then had the cheek to say my lucky was a mutt and was no where near JRT standard. She then went on to tell me that these brown puppies were "very rare" and they sell for £500 each. Needless to say I told her to get stuffed and progressed to report her to the council for bad breeding, not sure what come of it, over here authorities are behind in dealing with animal cruelty/BYB's etc. Here in the UK more and more so called "rare tan/chocolate JRTs" are being advertised for like £400-500 each, people need to realise that there is no such thing


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

People used to tell me my old tri-color Aussie was a mountain dog or a collie. Nope. With Tanis they say he can't be an Aussie because he has a full tail. While some are born with shorter tails, mostly they are docked. A docked tail does not make an Aussie!


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

Lol I gotta admit I like "guessing" people's dog breeds, like today I saw what I can almost swear was a BRT, but then again the other day I saw a dog that looked like a spoodle, mind you not with any fancy haircut or anything, and so, I asked the owner and she totally got offended and went " no he's a labradoodle >:[ *rawr angry rage stomp* " (geez, ok, sorry he looks nothing like a lab) so, now I'm scared that any curly-coated dog might be a labradoodle (with the type of people in this city *sigh* ) and I just don't guess LOL.

At the same time it does annoy me when people insist that a dog has to have whatever breed in them. Like there were these 2 basset mixes at work, excet they were black, and so naturally *everyone* had to ask (some even insisted! they were) if they are black labs, uhm, no black labs do not have GINORMOUS floppy ears and short stumpy legs.

Also, a little OT, more related to lucky's post, I heard this customer totally saying how goldens are being ruined as a breed and how the last one she got is totally vicious (plus she said it when she saw another guy's golden react to something) and blah blah, nd boasing about how she's had to have several trainers try to control the dog (I don't even want to know what kind of trainers, the ones that use shock collars maybe? Eww). 
So I proceeded to tell her about bad breeders and how she has to be careful, so and so, and I asked if she got to see the parents of the pup at the breeder to which she replied "no". Okay so there's *part* of the problem (the other is she probably never bothered to socialize the dog but I wasn't going to say that to her), I ended up just advising her to make sure next time the breeder lets her see and meet "mom" especially for the temperament. A lot of people just don't get it, makes me sad.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Mol is a ACD/German Shepherd cross. And, yes, I get asked all the time if she is a '"Miniature German Shepherd". I don't have a clue if a breed like that even exists, but I seriously doubt it. Those who know ACD's, (they are far and few between down here), always see the ACD first though. It's so obvious to me, but maybe I'm biased. 
Now, as for Windy, people obviously know she's a cat, but I'm starting to feel a bit bad for her as people constantly ask if she's 'part dog'.


----------



## Montana (Apr 10, 2011)

Jealous that you know what your dog is! ;P I haven't a clue what to tell people when they ask me! I just say she's a mexican mutt. Every time someone suggest that she looks like she has a certain breed in her, she actually does look like she has it in her! I think she looks most like a Carolina dog, but that could just be all her weird breed mixes coming together. God only knows...


----------



## D'Lynn (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm always happy when people get that Yoshi is a Japanese Chin. It's not all that common a breed apparently. Even his vet was a bit perplexed because he's a bit on the large side for a Chin. Not out of range or overweight though. He weighs around 14 lbs. Average is more like 7-9. Standard goes up to 20. But still, if they don't guess he's a shitzu or pekingnese I'm good. Sometimes I think the dog, cat and kid are confused about their species but that's just amusing.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

that's going to give her an identity crisis....for sure. best to give her treats and love for all this terrible abuse ...ignorant asses....can't tell a dane from a pittie? how many dogs have THEY had...

everyone thinks my malia, which is hawaiian for mary...they think she's a boy...she has suffered terribly...it takes extra food to keep her mentally stable.....we also look in the mirror with her and say pity girl pity girl.....several times a day...


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

magicre said:


> malia, which is hawaiian for mary...


That's my sisters name, for just that reason.
My mom and my grandma were both named Mary, so rather then add another Mary, they named her Malia! My Great Aunt was living and married to a native Hawaiian, so she was able to broker this deal! Of course, I only know this story as family folk lore, since I was only 3 at the time!!


----------



## candiceb (Jan 22, 2010)

I get a lot of confusion over my dog Toby. He's a standard longhair Dachshund, purebred (for goodness sakes he's a show champion, he's a decent example of the breed), but most people are so unfamiliar with standard Dachshunds nowadays. I've been asked if he's a Dachshund mix, a Cocker Spaniel, a mini Irish Setter (???), part Collie, or just, "What is he exactly?" And then if I do explain that he's a *standard* Dachshund and is in fact purebred, God forbid I say that he's actually a show champion...then I usually get really weird looks like I just said he's part sea lion or something. The last time I said that, the lady looked me square in the face and said, "Are you sure?" :doh:


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Candice- how much does your boy weigh? My parents adopted a long hair dachshund, he doesent have a ton of hair, but he looks mostly purebred, except that he's 21 lbs, which is within the normal range for a male, but all the other ones I've seen are a lot smaller, or maybe they were just minis.


----------



## MrTroyHouse (Jun 4, 2011)

PuppyPaws said:


> I hate to admit it, but I would maybe be one to question a 70 lb Dane being purebred if they had any stocky features. That's one TINY Dane, but beautiful nonetheless.


I completely understand the questions, and we know she is extremely small for her breed, but she is not stocky at all. She looks exactly like a Great Dane in miniature (saves us on the food bill). I think the split face is another reason people go to pit bull. We rarely see that split, and we hang out with lots of Danes. I don't mind explaining it, but these people were just rude about it. They had 2 huge male danes and seemed kind of like Dane snobs. We even told the about our meetup group and they were like, "We've heard of it, but we would never join." That's your choice, but we absolutely love getting to play with 10-20 gentle giants every weekend!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

MrTroyHouse said:


> I completely understand the questions, and we know she is extremely small for her breed, but she is not stocky at all. She looks exactly like a Great Dane in miniature (saves us on the food bill). I think the split face is another reason people go to pit bull. We rarely see that split, and we hang out with lots of Danes. I don't mind explaining it, but these people were just rude about it. They had 2 huge male danes and seemed kind of like Dane snobs. We even told the about our meetup group and they were like, "We've heard of it, but we would never join." That's your choice, but we absolutely love getting to play with 10-20 gentle giants every weekend!


Eeeew, people like that drive me absolutely nuts, like no dog that isn't "perfect" in their eyes can't even near their precious pets. Ugh. I guess I could be considered a dane anon to a degree, I look at every dane I see and find flaws and strengths but it has no bearing on any thing!!


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

People have questioned whether lucky is a purebred JRT in the past, they say "aren't JRT's supposed to have long legs" I say "no, that is a Parson Russell Terrier, JRT's are smaller and are a complete different breed". To be fair my lucky is on the small side for even the already small JRT, she is only 10" tall and weighs about 12lb, I don't mind the questions on her "unpureness" though, I got her from a good breeder and know that she is all JRT, at least her small size means smaller meals


----------



## candiceb (Jan 22, 2010)

Unosmom said:


> Candice- how much does your boy weigh? My parents adopted a long hair dachshund, he doesent have a ton of hair, but he looks mostly purebred, except that he's 21 lbs, which is within the normal range for a male, but all the other ones I've seen are a lot smaller, or maybe they were just minis.
> View attachment 3050


Toby is 28 lbs. The average for standard males is between 20 and 30 lbs. Minis are 11 lbs. and under, and the ones in between are lovingly called "tweenies".

I'd say your parents' dog is purebred. Here's a better picture of Toby, so you can see what he looks like. 










What do you think? Does that face say "I'm a mini Irish Setter"? :biggrin:


----------



## dmgmn (Apr 24, 2011)

LOL, I think from now on when someone thinks our dogs are a different breed from what they are I am going to interupt them mid sentence and ask
"Hey you look really familiar, did i see you on peopleofwalmart.com?"

And yes, he looks like a mini irish setter! Yea right!!! HaHaHa


----------



## Catahoula (Jul 13, 2011)

First time posting and just wanted to contribute. My Sonia is a Louisiana Catahoula Leopard Dog. Probably not purebred, but about 3/4, so I just call her a Catahoula Cur. Most people go, "a Cata-what???" It's pretty hysterical when they've never heard of the breed. 

But, most often, people are afraid of her because they think she's a Pitbull. Now-a-days it seems like almost every dog is called a pit-mix.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I totally know how you feel! People always try to tell me what breed of dog Duncan is. LOL.....I just tell them that I do know what breed of dog I own!


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

luvMyBRT said:


> I totally know how you feel! People always try to tell me what breed of dog Duncan is. LOL.....I just tell them that I do know what breed of dog I own!


He's a giant Black Labradoodle, DUH, didn't you know? I once had a litter of labradoodles and they all looked *JUST* like him. :biggrin:
*sarcasm*


P.S: My brats are always getting called Chihuahuas or Pomeranians. Yet they have no bulgy eyes or a giant puffy coat, I wonder.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Catahoula said:


> First time posting and just wanted to contribute. My Sonia is a Louisiana Catahoula Leopard Dog. Probably not purebred, but about 3/4, so I just call her a Catahoula Cur. Most people go, "a Cata-what???" It's pretty hysterical when they've never heard of the breed.


LOL I get that all the time! "a Cata-what?!"... if I had a nickel for each time I heard that I would be a rich woman.


----------



## Porphyria (Jul 13, 2011)

I don't really mind when people try to guess the breed because I admit, I like to try and figure out what people's dogs are too! But I definitely agree that it's annoying when people insist that they are right about it. I've taken my mom's collie to the dog park and had a few people who were just certain that she had to have some Aussie in her because "I've never seen a collie in that color!" (Blue merle).

I almost had a park ranger kick me out of a dog park once because he was sure Zephyr (who was at an awkward adolescent phase) was part coyote. He kept saying, "and you're sure that's 100% dog?"


----------



## Catahoula (Jul 13, 2011)

Porphyria said:


> I don't really mind when people try to guess the breed because I admit, I like to try and figure out what people's dogs are too! But I definitely agree that it's annoying when people insist that they are right about it. I've taken my mom's collie to the dog park and had a few people who were just certain that she had to have some Aussie in her because "I've never seen a collie in that color!" (Blue merle).
> 
> I almost had a park ranger kick me out of a dog park once because he was sure Zephyr (who was at an awkward adolescent phase) was part coyote. He kept saying, "and you're sure that's 100% dog?"


I don't mind when people try to guess what Sonia is and I love being able to explain the theory about how the Catahoula breed came about in Louisiana. 

The part that gets me so upset is when someone INSISTS she's a Pitbull or part Pit. I love the breed and have nothing against them. I would probably own one if I were more confident in my ability to be the "pack leader." It just gets annoying when someone pulls their child away from petting her or an apartment complex thinks I'm lying just to be able to rent with them (since Pits are on EVERY apartment complex's breed restriction lists)


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Ohhh people INSIST that Tess (Italian greyhound) is a chihuahua all the time. Last time I was at the park a lady was walking a chi x pug.. and the lady insisted that's what Tessie was.. even though the pug mix had a 'puggle' face, short legs, curly tail, and generally just big barrel shaped pug body. Tess has crazy long legs, is teeny tiny around the waist.. has a LONG face.. she was like "Oh! THEY LOOK LIKE TWINS!". I guess they WERE a similar color...

Also, I had someone ask if she was a 'wiener dog mix'.. to be fair, she was drunk.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

UGh, your story reminds me of what we get all the time with Tobi....

I swear 9/10 times people are telling me that he's a bit to short to be a standard pit... wtf... the eggshaped head doesn't give it away? triangular eyes? really? I've had one lady argue with me teling me that he was a mix between a staffy, and JRT...


----------



## Catahoula (Jul 13, 2011)

I guess some people really aren't dog people. Hopefully they're just open enough to learn about a new breed. I explain that she's not AKC recognized, but that doesn't make her any less of a dog. 

To the common dog owner (the one's that own a dog to make themselves happy, not to make the dog happy) there seem to only be a handful of breeds...Everything is either a lab, pit, german shephard, retreiver, chi, yorkie...or some mix of them

Come on people. Expand your View


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

Ah, heard a new one today. I was told that Dal, our elderly golden, could not possibly be a purebred because his head was white and his coat was too red.So he had to have some Irish setter and silver lab in him. <sigh> Just out of curiousity what's a silver lab?


----------



## danecolor (Nov 22, 2010)

Celt said:


> Ah, heard a new one today. I was told that Dal, our elderly golden, could not possibly be a purebred because his head was white and his coat was too red.So he had to have some Irish setter and silver lab in him. <sigh> Just out of curiousity what's a silver lab?


a silver lab is a lab with both the genes for chocolate and for dilution (blue) making it the color of a weimaraner. many maintain that the color is not naturally occurring in the breed and came from a single kennel where a weimaraner was crossed in, introducing the dilution gene to the labrador breed.


----------



## Catahoula (Jul 13, 2011)

Holy Smokes danecolor. Your baby is huge!!! I think he's as big as my apartmet...LOL But, very beautiful.


----------



## danecolor (Nov 22, 2010)

Catahoula said:


> Holy Smokes danecolor. Your baby is huge!!! I think he's as big as my apartmet...LOL But, very beautiful.


thanks Catahoula! i love her very much. i always think of her as a small dane so i forget that she is quite large by most people's standards.


----------

